# Clarke Chapman Identification Sought



## brentfordian (Oct 30, 2007)

I own a heavy brass plate measuring 8" x 3.5" which is engraved "CLARKE CHAPMAN & Co.LTD., ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS, GATESHEAD on TYNE, No.1624, TYPE 3 AV, AMP.120, VOLTS 100, REVS 300".
Presumably from a winch or similar, but can anyone advise its age and the probable size/type of vessel this would have come from ? Thanks,
Ian


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

brentfordian said:


> I own a heavy brass plate measuring 8" x 3.5" which is engraved "CLARKE CHAPMAN & Co.LTD., ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS, GATESHEAD on TYNE, No.1624, TYPE 3 AV, AMP.120, VOLTS 100, REVS 300".
> Presumably from a winch or similar, but can anyone advise its age and the probable size/type of vessel this would have come from ? Thanks,
> Ian


Ian,

It might help your identification if you were to take a photo of your plate and attach it in the thread. It might be more likely to strike a chord with someone if they could actually see it.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Clark Chapman were know for their winches , windlasses and cranes. I would guess the plate belonged to this type of equipment. 
You dont mention if the voltage is ac or dc. 
The company still exists and their website is as follows.

http://www.clarkechapman.co.uk/

Maybe the easiest way to find out is to contact them via the website giving details. If they still have their old records they may even be able to trace it back to the ship from the serial number.


----------



## brentfordian (Oct 30, 2007)

I e-mailed Clarke Chapman a while back but received the resounding silent reply - however, I will try your link and see whether it works any better. As for the photo Benjidog, I cannot get my pictures with few enough pixels to post. There must be a way - any advice ?


----------

